# bremsen? wenn ja wie viele?



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

gab sowas ähnliches schonmal, allerdings war die umfrage nur ja/nein und mich interessiert eine genauere aufteilung ;>


----------



## Moto (2. Januar 2004)

Ich hab nur hinten da ich nicht so ein Fan von zwei Bremsen und auch nicht von Brakeless Fahren bin. Ich fahre aber auch keine Pegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (2. Januar 2004)

fahre auch nur hinten, ohne rotor!
manchmal hätte ich schon gerne eine vr-brake, vielleicht bastel ich mir richtung sommer mal eine probeweise ran.

brakeless bin  ich nur sehr kurz gefahren-ist mir gerade in der stadt zu risikoreich...


----------



## theworldburns (2. Januar 2004)

ich hoffe ich stör euch hier nicht zu stark aber was spricht denn nun eindeutig dagegen vorn und hinten ne bremse zu fahren? ich find das gefühl von kontrolle äußerst angenehm  ahja meine frage is ernst gemeint


----------



## a$i (2. Januar 2004)

naja, eigendlich ist ne bremse ja zum BREMSEN da!
mit nem bmx sind die meisten nicht irgendwo unterwegs wo man darauf angewiesen wäre sondern in der stadt, nem park usw...

also unterstützen die bremsen einen nur bei tricks, die perfekt ausgeführt auch brakeless gefahren werden können!

ich fahre mit hr bremse weil ich sonst alle 2 wochen neue schuhe brauchen würde!


----------



## theworldburns (2. Januar 2004)

also eine frage des geldes  aber ich denk ma in der stadt brauch man schon eine sonst gibts doch öfters mal feindkontakt


----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *ich fahre mit hr bremse weil ich sonst alle 2 wochen neue schuhe brauchen würde! *



ich bin jetzt seit fast 2 wochen brakeless unterwegs und meine schuhe haben nur einen schwarzen streifen, sind aber nicht "runtergegrindet" oder so. die anzahl der bremsungen kann man aber pro tag fast an 3-4 haenden abzaehlen ;>


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

Der bei dem Schuhe schneller verschleissen, der sollte wieder mit Bremse fahren, denn dann scheint Brakeless für den jenigen nichts zu sein. Schuh setz ich nur ein um zu den Spots zu kommen, und da ist der verschleiss ganz normal.... also nicht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## a$i (2. Januar 2004)

> also eine frage des geldes


nicht ganz unrichtig, auch meiner und der sicherheit der anderen menschen die im getummel der stadt unterwegs sind - ich will ja nicht in schrittgeschwindigkeit rumgurken!



> ich bin jetzt seit fast 2 wochen brakeless unterwegs und meine schuhe haben nur einen schwarzen streifen, sind aber nicht "runtergegrindet" oder so. die anzahl der bremsungen kann man aber pro tag fast an 3-4 haenden abzaehlen ;>



kommt drauf an WO un WIE man fährt...ich fahre fast nur in der city und da musst du schon öfter mal die latsche auf den boden knallen wenn du nicht als waffe eingestuft werden willst!




> Der bei dem Schuhe schneller verschleissen, der sollte wieder mit Bremse fahren, denn dann scheint Brakeless für den jenigen nichts zu sein. Schuh setz ich nur ein um zu den Spots zu kommen, und da ist der verschleiss ganz normal.... also nicht mehr oder weniger.



schwachsinn?!
was ist denn wenn der weg der spot ist ?!


----------



## Knibbel (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Der bei dem Schuhe schneller verschleissen, der sollte wieder mit Bremse fahren, denn dann scheint Brakeless für den jenigen nichts zu sein. Schuh setz ich nur ein um zu den Spots zu kommen, und da ist der verschleiss ganz normal.... also nicht mehr oder weniger. *



Aso du bleibst dann bei bergen von ganz alleine stehen oder wat


----------



## Ajax (2. Januar 2004)

ich habe auch beide bremsen ich meine das man sein bmx viel besser steuern kann und wen mal einen schrott ist hast du die andere also hast du einen vorteil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> Aso du bleibst dann bei bergen von ganz alleine stehen oder wat *



Oh verlesen.... naja.
edit:
Fuß an den Reifen, am unteren ende - fertig


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2004)

Fahre auch ohne Bremsen und ich spüre nichts von einem erhöhten Schuhverschleiss. Naja, vielleicht ein wenig mehr. Aber nicht gravierend.


----------



## Lowflyer (2. Januar 2004)

Obwohl hier das BMX forum ist und ich hier garnix verloren hab würd ich trotzdem grn mal fragen (MTB bezogen) was ihr alle gegen ne VR bremse habt. ok, stört beim barspin oder sonstige trix. aber mir scheint es das viele die VR bremse nur aus "coolness" weglassen.

is des so scheizze wenn man nen VR-brems-fahrer ist  

ich mach eigentlich mitm streetbike auch nur im flat sachen, es kommt aber doch mal vor das ich etwas schneller unterwegs bin und ohne VR bzw. nur mit HR bremse zieh ich den kürzeren wenn ich mal fix abbremsen muss ---> VR doch wichtig?

ich werds mal spasshalber versuchen die VR bremse mal abzubauen. mal scheuen ob sich das wirklich soooo bemerkbar macht was das gewicht angeht und das handling des VRes.


----------



## theworldburns (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lowflyer _
> *ok, stört beim barspin oder sonstige trix.  *



nein eigentlich nicht, man kann die bremsleitung durch das steuerrohr legen und für hinten gibts doch n rotor, damit kannst den lenker drehen wie du willst und es stört nich (es sei denn halt du schaffst es dich in den leitungen zu verheddern oder so *gg* aber das is eher weniger der fall


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

@lowflyer

Versuchen -> selbst merken


----------



## Lowflyer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *
> 
> nein eigentlich nicht, man kann die bremsleitung durch das steuerrohr legen und für hinten gibts doch n rotor, damit kannst den lenker drehen wie du willst und es stört nich (es sei denn halt du schaffst es dich in den leitungen zu verheddern oder so *gg* aber das is eher weniger der fall *



nen rotor für disks? 
die idee mitm steuerrohr wär ne überlegung wert, ma schauen...

@nrh: ja klar werd ichs selber mal versuchen, ich darf aber mal fragen oder? 

sonst könntest des forum allgemein zu machenw enn jeder alles einfach selbst versuchen muss. dafür is des hier doch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (2. Januar 2004)

falsches forum!





> nen rotor für disks?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Januar 2004)

Ich denke bei vielen ist ne Vorderradbremse Gewichtssache, und übrigens ist das Fahren ohne Vorderradbremse eigentlich auf Dirt groß geworden weil sie dort fast gar nicht benötigt wird...da brauch man nur wat zum Bremsen am Ende der Trails und dafür langt ne HR.

Also keinesfalls "Coolness",sondern einfach nur begründete Gewichtsersparnis und Optik-Cleaning...denn wenn man keine Vorderradtricks macht, braucht man auch keine VR,und wenn doch kann man auch footjam-Tricks machen.
Zum Bremsen langt die HR...

Ich selbst bin mal ein halbes Jahr brakeless auf Street gefahren, super spaßig und bringt sehr viel Radgefühl, aber auf die Dauer fehlten mir doch ein paar stabile Tap-Tricks.

Dann hatte ich bis vor 3 Wochen 2 Bremsen dran, um mal zu versuchen, hier und da n paar Vorderrad-Tricks auffe Rampe zu setzen, allerdings störte mich das Gewicht an der Gabel nachher Zeit doch etwas...

bin deshalb im Moment mit einer unterwegs...so wie meistens, aber ich mach dat nach Lust und Laune. 

4 Pegs ist bei mir eigentlich schon immer so gewesen...hier gibts zuviele geile Curbs die man auf Rechts nicht anspringen kann, also macht mans dann opposite.

Flatland seit knapp nem Jahr mit 2 Bremsen, bin ma 2 Wochen brakeless gefahren wegen Gewicht und Klang, hab gemerkt das ich dafür etwas zu amotorisch bin und hab seitdem wieder 2 Anker dran...

@ Lowflyer.
gibt keine hydraulischen Rotoren und wirds wohl auch nie geben. aber du könntest das ganze mit ner V-Brake oder ner mechanischen Disc kombinieren...


----------



## Lowflyer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *falsches forum! *





> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *@ Lowflyer.
> gibt keine hydraulischen Rotoren und wirds wohl auch nie geben. aber du könntest das ganze mit ner V-Brake oder ner mechanischen Disc kombinieren... *



jo, steht doch da das ich nur allgemein über VR-loses-bike was gefragt hab.  und MTB bezogen. ich weiss doch das ich hier falsch bin 

@bremerhavener: jo, zum dirten only hast natürlich recht!
Viele haben aber auch so keine VR bremse dran auch wenn sie nich nur dirt fahren. darum hab ich gefragt.


----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

vr bremse stoert mich einfach. also nicht das gewicht, aber vorallem der hebel am lenker.  und mit hr is das jetzt genauso, ich denke es gibt keinen richtigen grund dafuer, aber brakeless is einfach vom gefuehl her geil. dann is das bmx mehr rohes sportgeraet als fahrrad, man muss sich mehr konzentrieren usw


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

Begründungen wieso man auch im Street ohne fährt, hat er auch hinterlassen 

Aber wie gesagt, verusch es selber und Du wirst merken, dass eine Bremse mehr als ausreichend ist. Lässt sich leider nicht beschreiben.


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *vr bremse stoert mich einfach. also nicht das gewicht, aber vorallem der hebel am lenker.  und mit hr is das jetzt genauso, ich denke es gibt keinen richtigen grund dafuer, aber brakeless is einfach vom gefuehl her geil. dann is das bmx mehr rohes sportgeraet als fahrrad, man muss sich mehr konzentrieren usw *



Das stimmt.

Was mich besonders an brakeless reizt, ist alle fehler mit dem Körper wegzu machen. Beispiel Sprung: ich merke dass ich zu hecklastig bin, was mach ich? Ich zieh die Hr Bremsen, und schon bekomm ich wieder die gewohnte Flughaltung. Ohne Bremse bin ich dazu gezwungen meinen fehler mit dem Körper auszugleichen. 
Oder wenn ich einen Gap springen möchte, und schiss habe: 
Mit Bremse fahr ich an, und entscheide mich Kurz vorher anders, und breche ab. Ohne Bremse hab' ich die möglichkeit nicht, und muss sobald ich loß gefahren bin, mich voll und ganz auf den Sprung konzentrieren.


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Januar 2004)

das mit dem hydraulischen rotor hätt ich mir schonmal überlegt, es sollte eigentlich kein problem sein, du brauchst nur um den schaft ein kleines ölvolumen, wo sich die obere hälfte wie der steuersatz mitdreht, und die untere hälfte bleibt wo sie is, oben und unten schlacuh dran, bleibt nur noch das problem mit der dichtung, aber es gibt ja schon genügend dichtungssysteme, da sollte sich schon was passendes finden lassen

hätt ich ne fräße ...


----------



## Vitali (3. Januar 2004)

Hab für "nur HR-Bremse" abgestimmt.  Momentan aber au ohne... 


Gruss,Vit


----------



## kater (3. Januar 2004)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber ich finde Mountainbikes ohne Bremse völlig daneben.

Just my 2 Rappen.


----------



## NRH (3. Januar 2004)

Auch wenn's eine nervige arbeit  ist:
Könnte vielleicht ein Mod alle posts löschen die nichts mit dem Thema zutun haben (und dazu gehören auch Theorin über Hydraulik-Rotoren, sowie Smile anzahl = IQ Theorin)

Danke. 

@mcfly

Änder Deinen namen wieder in mcfly um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Januar 2004)

Jau, war zwischendurch nicht on, hab mir gedacht das Thema findet sich hier mal von selber wieder...

An die Betroffenen: Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber wenns nich zum Thema gehört,gehörts hier auch net hin,ihr wisst ja, OT-Forum etc. ich liste es nicht nochma auf zur Schonung des Nervenkostüms aller.

Dieses Topic ist hiermit gesäubert, bleibt aber natürich offen !

mfg,
Reik


----------



## ylfcm (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *@mcfly
> Änder Deinen namen wieder in mcfly um. *



nö, das ek ging mir auffn sack und der thomas-hauptmod guy war nicht bereit mir zu helfen


----------



## theworldburns (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *
> 
> nö, das ek ging mir auffn sack und der thomas-hauptmod guy war nicht bereit mir zu helfen  *



als ich ne forumsmail bekommen hab vonwegen ylfcm hatg geantwortet hab ich auch erstmal kurz so geschaut  

und einfach nur mcfly ging nich?? wenn dus so lassen magst dann änder aber auch deine signatur da steht fly's musiktipp


----------



## ylfcm (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *als ich ne forumsmail bekommen hab vonwegen ylfcm hatg geantwortet hab ich auch erstmal kurz so geschaut
> 
> und einfach nur mcfly ging nich?? wenn dus so lassen magst dann änder aber auch deine signatur da steht fly's musiktipp  *



das problem war das es da irgendeinen bug gibt im forum. egal auf was ich nun wexeln wollte, ob "mcfly" oder "mcfly_" oder "mcflyoujibfasdofibasfdspof". war alles schon vergeben. dann hatte ich thomas gefragt ob er nciht vielleicht meinen nick kurz aendern koennte auf irgendwas und dann mcfly draus macht. reaktion war nur ich solle mir halt nen ganz anderen nick suchen. jetzt heiss ich halt mcfly rueckwaerts fuer 4 wochen und muss dann sehen ob nur "mcfly" klar geht


----------



## flying sash (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Auch wenn's eine nervige arbeit  ist:
> Könnte vielleicht ein Mod alle posts löschen die nichts mit dem Thema zutun haben (und dazu gehören auch Theorin über Hydraulik-Rotoren, sowie Smile anzahl = IQ Theorin)
> 
> ...


 
 armer kerl was du für probleme hast


----------



## Flatpro (4. Januar 2004)

mir würd eigentlich ne hinterradbremse reichen, aber font-hops und so machen doch auch spass.................................................
keine bremse zu fahren is meiner meinung nach sachwachsinn,
du kanns da so leicht einen umhaun,


----------



## kater (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Flatpro _
> *keine bremse zu fahren is meiner meinung nach sachwachsinn,
> du kanns da so leicht einen umhaun, *



Dann lern fahren.


----------



## Flatpro (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Dann lern fahren. *


jetzt hab ich fast gelacht,
wenne mit ca 25 aufn curb anfährs und dir irgendein skater dazwischenspringt, dann bisse ohne bremsen am arsch.........
ohne bremse iss mir insgesamt einfach zu risikoreich, vor allem inner stadt


----------



## NRH (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von flying sash _
> *
> 
> armer kerl was du für probleme hast   *



Uh, verzeiung wenn ich es nicht abhaben kann, wenn hier nur ******* gelabert wird, die vollkommen am thema vorbei geht. Bisschen smalltalk am rande ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber wenn das ausartet wird's nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Dann lern fahren. *



nana er hat schon recht, is zwar sicher n cooles gefühl ohne bremsen zu fahren nur wenn dir n anderer blödi vors rad springt wärsn doch sicher manchmal hilfreich, man muss ja auch immer mit der dummheit anderer leute rechnen so sagte mein fahrlehrer


----------



## ylfcm (5. Januar 2004)

wenn man immer mit der dummheit anderer rechner würde, sollte man kein auto mit mehr als 30 km/h fahren, kann ja immer einer davor springen (wobei, könnte ja auch bei tempo 30 tödlich enden)


----------



## theworldburns (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ylfcm _
> *wenn man immer mit der dummheit anderer rechner würde, sollte man kein auto mit mehr als 30 km/h fahren, kann ja immer einer davor springen (wobei, könnte ja auch bei tempo 30 tödlich enden) *



mit dem kleinen unterschied dass kleinen kindern schon eingebläut wird wie gefährlich ein auto doch ist und man sich erstmal hinstellen soll und nach links rechts und nochmal links schauen und dann über die straße, vor fahrradfahrern hat mich nie jemand gewarnt, das kannste wirklich nicht vergleichen aber es werden auch sicherlich genug leute im jahr umgefahren von autos die 30km/h oder weniger fahrn ja


----------



## a$i (5. Januar 2004)

schwachsinnsdiskussion!


alles hat seinen reiz, egal wieviel bremsen oder brakeless - das macht noch keine aussage über die fähigkeit des fahrers.

soll doch jeder so fahren wie er bock hat, getestet sollte man jedoch schon mal alle variationen haben- und das nicht nur theoretisch übers forum!


amen


----------



## flying sash (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *schwachsinnsdiskussion!
> 
> 
> ...


trotzdem gefährdet man meiner meinung nach andere personen wenn man ohne bremsen fährt!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Januar 2004)

Ich sehe mit Erstaunen daß sich meine Säuberungsaktion ja richtig gelohnt hat...  

Kriegt euch ma bitte wieder ein ,das ganze schweift ja langsam in ganz andere Sphären ab...

Ich trag dazu nur bei: Leute die fahren KÖNNEN können auch Brakeless fahren und Leute die nicht fahren können sind sogar manchmal mit 2 Bremsen eine Gefahr im Straßenverkehr...

Bisher hab ich bei allen Jams, selbst in der kleinen Oldenburg Halle mit 120 Leuten drin nicht EINE Karambolage erlebt, die auf Brakeless fahren zurückzuführen war...

Im Straßenverkehr bisher nicht anders erlebt, würde sogar meinen, Brakeless Fahrer sind aufmerksamer und überlegen sich zweimal vor ner Kurve oder nem Parkplatz, wie schnell und wie dicht sie nun vorbei fahren...

Soll natürlich nicht heissen, man wäre ohne Bremsen sicherer im Straßenverkehr, das gewiss nicht, soll nur die Verallgemeinerung relativieren, das man ohne Bremsen eine Gefahr für sich und die Welt darstellt, das is meines Erachtens nicht korrekt, und wenn das Gedränge zu groß wird, sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand sich melden und ,egal ob Bremsen oder nicht, zum Schieben animieren !

Und nun bitte entweder eine neue Diskussion zum Thema " ist brakeless gefährlich / hat Gott es so gewollt" aufmachen (kann ich auch machen und die relevanten Beiträge verschieben, wenn dies denn gewünscht wird) und hier bitte zurück zum Thema ,sonst muss ich wohl oder übel den Button mitm Schloss dran rausholen und den dicken Löscher markieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von flying sash _
> *
> trotzdem gefährdet man meiner meinung nach andere personen wenn man ohne bremsen fährt! *



Schon versucht? Nein? Tja, dann hast Du leider auch keinen wircklichen grund was dazu zu sagen. Sorry, ist aber so denn was solche sachen angeht muss man sich vorher selbst ein Bild machen.  



> Im Straßenverkehr bisher nicht anders erlebt, würde sogar meinen, Brakeless Fahrer sind aufmerksamer und überlegen sich zweimal vor ner Kurve oder nem Parkplatz, wie schnell und wie dicht sie nun vorbei fahren...



So schaut's aus. Genau so wie:



> Soll natürlich nicht heissen, man wäre ohne Bremsen sicherer im Straßenverkehr, das gewiss nicht, soll nur die Verallgemeinerung relativieren, das man ohne Bremsen eine Gefahr für sich und die Welt darstellt, das is meines Erachtens nicht korrekt, und wenn das Gedränge zu groß wird, sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand sich melden und ,egal ob Bremsen oder nicht, zum Schieben animieren !


----------



## kater (5. Januar 2004)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo und wie ihr fahrt (vor allem diejenigen, die meinen, dass Brakelessfahrer eine Gefahr für die Umwelt seien). Wenn ich etwas fahren möchte, schaue ich _vorher_ ob es frei ist oder nicht und schätze das Risiko ab. Ich fahre eher langsam mit flow und nicht aggressiv und schnell, von daher fahre ich ein Curb, Ledge oder was auch immer auch nicht mit 30km/h an. Und selbst als ich noch eine Bremse am Rad hatte... Ich hatte währen dem Anfahren des Obstacles den Finger _nie_ an der Bremse. Auch ich hatte bis jetzt einen Crash mit einem anderen BMX-Fahrer und nicht etwa, weil ich nicht mehr bremsen konnte, sondern weil wir beide von der Sonne geblendet wurden und wir uns zu spät gesehen haben (und ich und er schon in der Luft für über die Hip waren).

Ausserdem: Ich kann genau so schnell bremsen, wie jemand mit einer Bremse und ich fahre definitv aufmerksamer als die meisten _mit_ Bremse.


----------



## ylfcm (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Ausserdem: Ich kann genau so schnell bremsen, wie jemand mit einer Bremse und ich fahre definitv aufmerksamer als die meisten _mit_ Bremse. *



meine rede. brakeless != nicht bremsen koennen


----------



## konamann (17. Januar 2004)

hab für zwei gestimt, auch wenn ich die vordere bald mal abnehmen werde.
sicher hat man brakeless ein optimales flowgefühl wie beim skaten, aber bei uns im park wäre es wirklich unverantwortlich, brakeless zu fahren oder zu üben. wir haben momentan schon genug kollisionen mit dummen kleinen kindern, die einfach losfahren ohne zu schauen. da muss man oft noch in die bremse gehen, wenn man zwei meter vor der box is, nur weil grad ein dummens kind frontal drauf fährt.
 nebenbei machen mir abubacas spaß (grad gelernt) und ich hab noch keine idee, wie man das brakeless machen soll....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. Januar 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> nebenbei machen mir abubacas spaß (grad gelernt) und ich hab noch keine idee, wie man das brakeless machen soll....



Mit Pedaldruck gar kein Problem- und was meinst du wie die DANN Spass machen !  
Einfach kurz abhoppen,das Heck runterdrücken und sanft Druck aufs vordere Pedal verstärken- am Anfang kippste entweder runter oder dir hauts das Bike nach vorne raus...aber irgendwann stellste die ersten hin, und dann kann man sie sogar halten, X-Up reinsetzen- oder auch 540 Taps drehen...Abubaca ist kein reiner Bremsentrick, gibt auch Leute ,die Footjam Abubacas machen, klemmen also den Fuss auf den Hinterreifen, und drehen dann noch bequem Barspins etc.

Kannst ja einfach ma probieren,aus Jux die Bremse NICHT zu benutzen... das geht und bringt ordentlich Bike Kontrolle.


----------



## ylfcm (17. Januar 2004)

yeah, hab gestern auch die ersten brakeless abubakas gemacht und ich kann nur sagen: yo'si yo'sen das macht spass :>


----------



## konamann (18. Januar 2004)

aaaaaha hamma wieder was gelernt heute.
muss ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren fahren.


----------

